
Show HN: Now Supports Windows – Oat++ High Performance Web Framework. C++ - lganzzzo
https://github.com/oatpp/oatpp/releases/tag/0.19.8
======
lganzzzo
Now oatpp is easy portable + it supports Windows.

Github repo - [https://github.com/oatpp/oatpp](https://github.com/oatpp/oatpp)

Full list of supported platforms - [https://oatpp.io/supported-
platforms/](https://oatpp.io/supported-platforms/)

